# Computer Virus



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well guys... seems my computer breathed it's last. We got a virus and the computer won't allow us to reinstall Windows. We've even had pros come in who couldn't fix it. So I'll be getting a new computer sometime in the near future. I'm using my mom's laptop on a very shaky connection to the cable modem until the new computer is purchased. But in case someone was wondering where I was, now you know. I may or may not be MIA for a little while longer. It depends on this laptop and its connection. I'll be back soon!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> We've even had pros come in who couldn't fix it.


Sounds like you need to find some pros that know what they're doing. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Sounds like you need to find some pros that know what they're doing. :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


+1

just reformat your hard drive... then reinstall windows. piece of cake, just time consuming... :watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you want a new PC then buy it but the old story of a Virus "Blowing up" your machine is so much BS.

js gave you the worst case cure. Reformat and Reload.

The problem you may have is lack of an operating system installation CD/DVD. Some systems have a protected recovery partition on the hard drive with the recovery software thereon. Some require you to make recovery CD's when you get the system up and running the first time. And the best provide a set of disks with the machine.

You will have to determine which you have.

Use your Mom's system to access the manufacturers web site for advice etc.

New operating systems can be purchased but I only reccomend that if you have a relatively new high end machine. 

I have been dealing with various forms of what we call computers since 1959. I have designed and built some low performance units and even component parts for the original IBM PC. I say this so you know my basis for saying your Pro's are not Computer Pro's.

If you find installation software and need some more advice let us know.

Good luck


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

TOF is right. All you need to do is reformat the drive or just buy a new harddrive and re-install your OS, if that doesn't work than more than likely you have a hardware problem not a virus, or both but viruses can't ruin or destroy a computer, it can FUBAR your software though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You see if the bios was set to boot from an optical drive? (CD/DVD) then to the C:\ second?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We're definetly having hardwear issues. The computer has been making some strange noises and won't load the internet browser. If I hadn't downloaded Opera years ago we would have ended up with a new computer years ago. We also need to replace the cable modem every six months because it fries out. The computer is sluggish and won't load most things, including the browser, as I said, and it is beginning to protest Opera and Firefox. I had suggested to my dad that we take it in and have the computer reworked or rebuilt, because it is on it's last legs. I think he really just wants to get rid of the computer and get a new one. We have to do major time consuming work on it every six months, and to be honest, I'm getting tired of doing it. I think after 8 to 10 years of service, the computer needs retiring.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh..and if that does work then make sure to format the drive. You know..hard drives are really cheap these days. Might be worth looking into a new system drive. :watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

8-10 years?!?
lol...yeah..you might just be best off to replace the box..Old ones make great targets by the way..heh


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

In that case, now's the time to buy one. They're cheap.

-Jeff-


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, Dell's got some killer deals right now. I'm sorry I missed the one from today, but oh well. We're going to stick with Dell, though, because we've never had a computer live this long, especially after a major move.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> 8-10 years?!?
> lol...yeah..you might just be best off to replace the box..Old ones make great targets by the way..heh


If I can convince my father to let me "dispose" of it... yeah.

We're most likely keeping the monitor, though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah, Dell's got some killer deals right now. I'm sorry I missed the one from today, but oh well. We're going to stick with Dell, though, because we've never had a computer live this long, especially after a major move.


That's ironic, because Dell's were the only computers that my family and friends ever had problems with. :smt076

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> We're definetly having hardwear issues. The computer has been making some strange noises and won't load the internet browser. If I hadn't downloaded Opera years ago we would have ended up with a new computer years ago. We also need to replace the cable modem every six months because it fries out. The computer is sluggish and won't load most things, including the browser, as I said, and it is beginning to protest Opera and Firefox. I had suggested to my dad that we take it in and have the computer reworked or rebuilt, because it is on it's last legs. I think he really just wants to get rid of the computer and get a new one. We have to do major time consuming work on it every six months, and to be honest, I'm getting tired of doing it. I think after 8 to 10 years of service, the computer needs retiring.


You are as stubborn as I it appears. I purchased a new PC in 1995 just before windows 95 came out and used it untill last year. I designed my house with it and a few million dollars worth of machinery for my employer. I just couldn't let it go. I bought or built 3 or 4 for my wife while hanging on to old faithfull.

I may owe the Pro's an apology.

I think it is time for you to purchase a new one.

You don't have to spend a great amount to jump way up the performance ladder from where you are at.

The PC I am using right now is an Emachine purchased recently from Walmart for around $500.

Unless involved in high end gaming or 3D modeling etc. you don't need a super fast high end high cost system.

Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Unless involved in high end gaming or 3D modeling etc. you don't need a super fast high end high cost system.


Very, very true. :smt023

Back in the day, I was heavily into internet gaming which makes for _much_ different needs. Nowadays, I go for the systems marketed towards business. These systems don't have all of the junk software that slows down the computer and comes more bare-boned and ready for you to install what you need/use. Prior to purchasing my laptop (IBM - Business Oriented), I had always formatted my new computers and started from scratch. I can't stand all of that extra software some of these companies put on their computers.

Anyways, [/rant]

[rebegin_rant]Also, these business oriented models usually have more of what the general consumer needs for internet and office use (probably the most commonly used programs). This includes a good processor (I personally prefer intel over AMD), and a good amount of RAM.[/rant_again]

Okay...I'll shuttup now...

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I also insist on Intel processors and as much ram as possible within the dollar range I am looking at.

If you know how to deal with the registry turn off the prefetch function so it doesn't waste ram by starting un used programs. If you don't understand the registry then occasionaly delete all the files in the windows/prefetch folder. Every time you use a program it gets loaded into prefetch and started each time the machine boots. You can end up with a large number of programs loaded into ram that you don't want to use and it drags the system way down.

PS: Dell is good IMHO


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

_TOF_, you wanna fight? :numbchuck::smt033:anim_lol:

An occassional start>run>msconfig>startup "cleaning" will also help you keep the programs at startup to a minimum. I can't stand it when it takes forever for a computer to boot-up. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My family and I are this way... we run things into the ground. We decided our old Buick was a POS because it died after 8 years. Our cars stay alive until they are begging us to mercy kill them. Computers, the same. We had a Frankenstein for our first, it only lived about two years. Our Compaq lasted three but it had fried out the disc drive after 6 months. The Dell is going strong. In no small part to me saying, "I will have a computer last more than three years!" 

Dad's looking high end, but I think I talked him down. All I do on the computer is upload pictures from my digital camera, the occassional unedited video for YouTube, and the internet. He was talking today about something for gaming, and I said, "Are you getting into gaming?" He says no, but thinks I like it. "That is why I have an Xbox... so I don't have to game on the computer." He doesn't like the idea of the emachine for some reason, I did suggest it and one of his friends who owns one suggested it, too. He wants another Dell because this last one was really good to us. I can't get mad at it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have heard good things about E-Machines as well. But, if you haven't had any problems with your Dell, then I don't see any reason not to buy another. Also, nowadays it seems as though getting a nice LCD monitor costs very little to include it in the package. As it seems you already know, the computers marketed towards the gaming community are definitely not necessary for your needs. With what you say you do on a computer, the upgraded video card is unnecessary as well as some of the other components that are geared towards gaming. The processor and RAM are by far the most important, IMO.

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The new HP and Compaq are pretty nice for an out the box machine. Well they are the last few years anyway but they have a lot of BS trial ware to get rid of. Clean em out and they will do a user well for a good while.

I work on computers all day long and most of what I get in are Dell and those infernal Gateways. Actually a Dell can be a decent machine if you dump the Dell drivers and replace them with ones made by the people that made the hardware. I often replace the operating system in them with some modd'd XP discs I...come across a while back. I'm working on a Vista version now. I still like XP more though:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The new HP and Compaq are pretty nice for an out the box machine. Well they are the last few years anyway but they have a lot of BS trial ware to get rid of. Clean em out and they will do a user well for a good while.


I have some experience with the newer HP's (mostly laptops), and they definitely are nice. My experiences with the old Compaq desktops were not quite as pleasant.



> I work on computers all day long and most of what I get in are Dell and those infernal Gateways. Actually a Dell can be a decent machine if you dump the Dell drivers and replace them with ones made by the people that made the hardware. I often replace the operating system in them with some modd'd XP discs I...come across a while back.


I also worked in the IT department of a large company, and the vast majority of the desktops are Dell's and the Laptops are IBM. I did the exact same thing and replaced the factory drivers. That is great advice. :smt023 My experience with Dell's at the company were OK, the Dell's that I have experienced problems with were marketed towards the consumer market. Obviously, the business oriented machines are generally more stripped-down, which I like (and I'm guessing you do as well).



> I'm working on a Vista version now. I still like XP more though:mrgreen:


I agree. :smt023

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess I better be carefull around you two. I have been retired for 6 years and am falling behind.

Besides Beefy wants to kick my butt over an earlier comment. :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> I guess I better be carefull around you two. I have been retired for 6 years and am falling behind.
> 
> Besides Beefy wants to kick my butt over an earlier comment. :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

watch it beefy, TOF has been known to say stuff like "if you shoot a big guy in the kneecaps, it brings him down to my size....."


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

As a pro computer geek I must say that saving your old one, even if possible, it probably not worth it....... 

FWIW get a laptop......unless you are a big time gamer or need a 500 gig HDD and need the power of a desktop, laptops are the way to go today.... they are so good now that I've done complete networks for companies that buy no desktops at all....

HP and Dell both offer great machines at great prices.....


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Sounds like you need to find some pros that know what they're doing. :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Just read the first two posts...

But unless the virus somehow managed to fry your hard drive (possible but extremely unlikely), you can do a reformat then reinstall. I typically do hard disk formats with a program called dban. Easy to use, and gives you a variety of "cleaning" options. Works well if you want to permanently delete all info from a hard drive, too.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> As a pro computer geek I must say that saving your old one, even if possible, it probably not worth it.......
> 
> FWIW get a laptop......unless you are a big time gamer or need a 500 gig HDD and need the power of a desktop, laptops are the way to go today.... they are so good now that I've done complete networks for companies that buy no desktops at all....
> 
> HP and Dell both offer great machines at great prices.....


We've never had luck with laptops. I'm on one now and it's just a major pain. Even the ones at work... they're always down and everything is broken on them, they're only maybe 6 months old. I just think desk tops are easier to use. And they are in my budget.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I also insist on Intel processors and as much ram as possible within the dollar range I am looking at.
> 
> If you know how to deal with the registry turn off the prefetch function so it doesn't waste ram by starting un used programs. If you don't understand the registry then occasionaly delete all the files in the windows/prefetch folder. Every time you use a program it gets loaded into prefetch and started each time the machine boots. You can end up with a large number of programs loaded into ram that you don't want to use and it drags the system way down.
> 
> PS: Dell is good IMHO


I've built custom machines for all kinds of different issues for years. I like the Intel chipsets and CPU hands down. AMD makes some pretty nice stuff. It just seems when I use them I live to regret it. And I don't think at this stage in my life I can make up many more swear words:smt082

As to Laptops..I have 2..I liek them OK. But I wont try to do with those what I do with my desktop boxes.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've built custom machines for all kinds of different issues for years. I like the Intel chipsets and CPU hands down. AMD makes some pretty nice stuff. It just seems when I use them I live to regret it. And I don't think at this stage in my life I can make up many more swear words:smt082
> 
> As to Laptops..I have 2..I liek them OK. But I wont try to do with those what I do with my desktop boxes.


I have 4 laptops and every one of them has been bulletproof...... the HP I'm on now has been used every single day now for going on 3 years... I use it for games and everything with no issues at all......

I also have 3 desktops, two of which are being used as servers running 2003 in the same domain... one as a file-server and one as a web-server. But before I got the 3rd desktop, I had a laptop running as a web-server hosting about 20 sites so it was running 24/7/365 for about two years......


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My IBM laptop is the best computer I've ever had. Still running strong _and_ fast after 5 years with very little modification.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I've been smooth sailing for years with my laptop's.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's simple..Computers break. It's not an if but a when. I see a laptop as more of a pain to repair and more expensive. If I can get the same or better performance out of the bugger machine and make it more cost effective to repair then it makers better sense. There is non way anyone can say it's easier to keep a laptop as cool and heat is a computer killer. Maybe when storage stops requiring moving parts it will be better. It was just an opinion. Did I say at any time that a laptop should not be used? It's your machine..I really don't care what it's used for. I just gave an opinion abut mine. They are good machines. I just wont use them to do some of the things I do with my desktops. I have and currently run servers as well off some of my machines. To me a laptop is portable..So I use it as such.


----------

